# New Rockfish Regs



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Oct4-Dec9 18 in none between 28-34 in 2 a day
Dec10-Ded31 18 in none between 28-34 in 1!!!! a day

The Eco Geeks and the Gov't have shafted us 
again


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> Oct4-Dec9 18 in none between 28-34 in 2 a day
> Dec10-Ded31 18 in none between 28-34 in 1!!!! a day
> 
> The Eco Geeks and the Gov't have shafted us
> again


Well, I am an "Eco Geek", but I haven't shafted anyone. The shafting is self-inflicted. Many years of mismanagement and over fishing have caused the limitations. Pollution and chemical runoff have contributed somewhat too. That we are all responsible for. Catch and keep your 2/1 fish, or stay home and complain.


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

opcorn:opcorn::beer:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

fishindan said:


> Well, I am an "Eco Geek", but I haven't shafted anyone. The shafting is self-inflicted. Many years of mismanagement and over fishing have caused the limitations. Pollution and chemical runoff have contributed somewhat too. That we are all responsible for. Catch and keep your 2/1 fish, or stay home and complain.


Im not to responsible for Chemical Runoff or mismanagement at all i flow the laws as they are posted


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> Im not to responsible for Chemical Runoff or mismanagement at all i flow the laws as they are posted


Sure you are responsible....you just don't realize it. Your profile states that you are a gardener. I'm guessing you use some sort of fertilizer on a regular basis. My whole point is that the limits are set. You can complain such as you did, or you can just enjoy the fact that we still have some stripers cruising around the bay. If not for the limits imposed there may not be any...


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> Oct4-Dec9 18 in none between 28-34 in 2 a day
> Dec10-Ded31 18 in none between 28-34 in 1!!!! a day
> 
> The Eco Geeks and the Gov't have shafted us
> again


I assume you can still keep 1 over 34" during each of the dedicated set of dates.?

I make and use only 100% compost on my gardens. ORGANIC!!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fishindan said:


> Well, I am an "Eco Geek", but I haven't shafted anyone. The shafting is self-inflicted. Many years of mismanagement and over fishing have caused the limitations. Pollution and chemical runoff have contributed somewhat too. That we are all responsible for. Catch and keep your 2/1 fish, or stay home and complain.


i agree if VA was more compassioned about stripers
just like MD has been in the last 7yrs this restriction
wouldnt have been implemented!!!:fishing:


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

could be worse.... we could' ve had a closed season

so quit your whining


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Isn't there technically a closed season the whole year besides oct-dec and may-jun?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

redneckranger I would suggest to learn the issues behind the Fishery Management issues. The fact is we went over last year. The carrying capacity of the bay is reduced. The folks from up north want their share. Etc.

Oh did you vote?

Actually not bad considering.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

The really mild weather last winter allowed more people more time to get out fishing for the Stripes than usual thats what they say contributed to going over our quota that had been established . Other years the crowds thinned out as the weather turned colder and wet leaving only those of us who didn't care how wet or cold it was we were still out fishing .
:beer::beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Don't forget OMEGA taking out the best water cleaner swiming and major food source for the bay.

Have you kissed your Bunker today?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think there should be any limits at all whatsoever! Who's 'da man' to tell us we can't keep fish???

<flash forward a few years>
OMG! WTF! Where'd all the stripers go! Must be that damned global warming! It's all Bush's fault!

/sarcasm off


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

Since I didnt keep any rockfish last year and I dont feel like searching the web, can somebody tell me what the regulations were last year? I want to see how much of a difference it is this year. My grandfather told me that when he was young, there were not that many rockfish in the bay. Overfishing was evident. He said there used to be huge bluefish thick in the bay(12lb range). He said he was lucky to catch a decent sized rockfish back then. Seems the regs have helped the population now.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If I remember correctly not much has changed. Last year it was 18-28" with the 28-32"slot (I think) but you could keep two with one being over the slot.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*What's all the fuss?*

Hey, the new regs aren't all that bad. If you fish often enough you can still fill up your freezer, if you fish for food and not for sport. 

Otherwise December is basically the time to go catch and release and just keep that one Hawg every day.

Nature swings in cycles. I remember catching 10-15 lb. blues in the bay all day long back in the late 70's. Now it is hard to catch a blue over 5 lbs. I think the rockfish rule the bay for now but that may change in another 20 years.

In the meantime let's all do our part ot keep the bay clean and get rid of OMEGA and the likes. I hate the fact that VA is so far behind the other states in fishery management.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Last year the fall season was two fish either both 18-28 OR one 18-28 and one over 34.

The confusion on the 34/32 is understandable. In the spring May 16 - June 15 you can keep two 18-28 OR one 18-28 and one over 32. In the spring you are supposed to report all fish kept over 32.

Tom


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's absolutely frapping inane. Just take a picture and throw 'em back.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Striper Regs.*

I seriously doubt the state or the "ECO Nazis" are trying to hinder the sportsman on this one.

Like any fish, Stripers have cycles where the population fluctuates. Virginia and alot of other eastern states watch this pretty carefully. Its not an exact science, so they need to error on the side of safe.

I side with the state.


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

*still wondering?*



redneckranger said:


> Oct4-Dec9 18 in none between 28-34 in 2 a day
> Dec10-Ded31 18 in none between 28-34 in 1!!!! a day
> 
> oct 4-dec 9, 18" to 28" and no take between 28" and 34" 2 fish per day, but can one still be over 34" as was the regs last year?
> ...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Re B8 said:


> redneckranger said:
> 
> 
> > Oct4-Dec9 18 in none between 28-34 in 2 a day
> ...


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Does that mean in the oct 4-dec 9 dates you can keep 2 over 34"??? Because I can't find otherwise. Is this change an admindment(sp) to old law or brand new law? I plan to be on a warm and dry boat all striper season!!!!!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

ReB8 No from Oct. 4th to Dec 9th it is two fish in the 18-28 slot OR one in the slot and one over 34. 

It is there somewhere.

Tom


----------



## Re B8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom, that's what I expected. Thought it might be a good question though. I couldnt find it!


----------



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

dont worry guys its not really us its the commercial fisherman that supply all the states with fish and they rob the sea of fish for us


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

srx788 said:


> dont worry guys its not really us its the commercial fisherman that supply all the states with fish and they rob the sea of fish for us


Yeah you are right, th boaters that nailed the stripers all last fall had nothing to do with this, its all th commercial guys fault....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Catch, photo then release....its what i do and I have a blast doing it!!!!


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

With the reduced baitfish in the bay the stripers are having problems with sores and other types of dieseases. The bay at this time as I see it cannot support the numbers of rock. They need to reduce the OMEGA take along with the slot on fish. The problems last year was the number of large breeding fish that were taken.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Also with the rise in rock numbers I think the grey trout numbers went down. Hey the rock have to eat something.When the crocker numbers went up the blue crab numbers went down.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

beach_chic said:


> Since I didnt keep any rockfish last year and I dont feel like searching the web, can somebody tell me what the regulations were last year? I want to see how much of a difference it is this year. My grandfather told me that when he was young, there were not that many rockfish in the bay. Overfishing was evident. He said there used to be huge bluefish thick in the bay(12lb range). He said he was lucky to catch a decent sized rockfish back then. Seems the regs have helped the population now.


It was 18 to 28 inchs two fish per person per day and one of those fish could be over 32 inches.




Cdog said:


> Re B8 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah basically the only difference is this year after Dec 10 you can only keep one and it has to be either in the 18-28 slot or over 34".
> ...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Here is what last years regs were and what we go into the beginning of this year.

Chesapeake Bay Fall Season .........................................................October 4 through December 31 
........................................Minimum Size Limit..............................................................18 inches
........................................Maximum Size Limit * ......................................................... 28 inches 
........................................Possession Limit - October 4 through December 9.....................2 per person 
........................................Possession Limit - December 10 through December 31..............1 per person 

* 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be 34 inches or larger; no fish may be kept between 28 and 34 inches.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Crashman65 said:


> Hey, the new regs aren't all that bad. If you fish often enough you can still fill up your freezer, if you fish for food and not for sport.
> 
> Otherwise December is basically the time to go catch and release and just keep that one Hawg every day.
> 
> ...


see the thing is I get out maybe once every 3 weeks at most


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

that doesn't bother master anglers like myslef who attract the stripers like bees to honey. anyway, it is just a regulation on keepers, and i don't keep more than one a day. if you have filets in your freezer that are more than a week old, you shouldn't be complaining either.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Virginia isnt too far behind in fisheries management..
I mean here in Florida.. 12 inches and 10 per person for flounder!.. thats just obsurde.. But rampant fish like Tarpon.. there worthless other then for a great battle.. there so protected.. you cant even remove them from the water... 
Same with Goliath grouper...AKA.. Jewfish... there making a huge comeback.. and eating up everyones spanish mackrell, and groupers as you bring them to the pier... But you cant touch them either..
But a 12 inch flounder... WTF.... And to add to the Flounder notes... I have yet to see one in almost 2 years here in florida caught... there no where near any piers.. you have to Yak out to small hidden flats to find your Keeper flounder.. All 12 inches of it..
How do you Fillet a 12 inch flounder? I think id do better at filleting a piece of paper..


----------

